# Natwest credit card.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else got a normal or 'classic' Natwest Mastercard?

The monthly interest rate for purchases has been about 1.5% for at least a couple of years, but just had my statement in the post today and it's now just over 1.9%?? Had a look on the Natwest website and they are showing the monthly purchace rate as only 1.3% for this card.

Can anyone else with the same card (or even other ones actually) look to see if their monthly purchase rate has gone up this month?
Cheers in advance :thumb:


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Are you sure it is purchases and not cash, as mine states
Purchases 1.1%
Cash 1.9%


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yeah as mine says purchases 1.9% (up from the 1.5% it's been for 2 years looking back at my statements) and cash 2.075% (but I don't draw cash out on the card so that doesn't affect me).

Is your a 'classic' Natwest issued Mastercard?


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Mastercard.


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you been good with your monthly payments?

Displayed rated will usually be typical. I have had credit card providers jack the rates up when I got a bit crap with my payments.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Qook said:


> Have you been good with your monthly payments?
> 
> Displayed rated will usually be typical. I have had credit card providers jack the rates up when I got a bit crap with my payments.


Yes, never missed one in the 10 years I've hade the card (well apart from once about 4/5 years ago when it got lost by the royal mail). I do it on line now anyway. Even if that is the case, shouldn't they have written to me first to say that's what they were going to do, because I've heard nothing?

EDIT: Just been scrutinising my statements and they did put a note on one 2 months back informing me of the rate rise - my bad, I just didn't see it. Seems time to change to another car I think.


----------

